# Fancontrol on 12.2-RELEASE-p2



## rucarrol (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey,

I've got a box running 12.2, which has an onboard sensor it8613e for controlling the fans.

After some searching, I see that `mbmon` supports the it87 family of sensors. 

I'm struggling a bit to find options for controlling the fan here - can someone point me in a good direction? Maybe to the source code for mbmon, to see if I could potentially try get initial support in.


----------



## George (Jan 24, 2021)

The mbmon port is deprecated as of January 2014. ;D




__





						FreshPorts -- sysutils/mbmon: Motherboard monitor for LM78/79, W8378x, AS99127F, VT82C686 and ADM9240
					

This is a X/tty motherboard monitor which supports LM78/79, WINBond 83781D/83782D/83783S, ASUS 991227F, and VIA VT82C686A/B PC-health chips via 3 methods: ISA-I/O, SMBus, VIA-direct.  Run "mbmon -h" or "xmbmon -help" to see the usage.  ***CAUTION***   These programs access to the SMBus or the...




					www.freshports.org
				




Try sysutils/xmbmon
Good luck.


----------

